# Pregnant goat coughing??



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

One of my does due any day now has a cough??Could it be cause her belly is so big?She is huge .Bigger than the rest.Or is she sick??No other symptoms.She is the one I am most worried about giving birth as she is twice the size of the others 150 days was the 23 rd.


----------



## havenberryfarm (Dec 9, 2003)

Does she have a snotty nose? Is she eating normally? Is she lying around too much? If she acts overly sick, I would check her breath sounds to be sure she does not have pneumonia. If it is only a cold, then give her some goat serum and baby her a little. Those babies could also be taking up so much room that she is having trouble coughing up her cud. Watch her closely and see if she is chewing after she coughs a while. 

I had a couple of sisters who have had colds. The one had it while she was pregnant and huge, and now the other one has it (due in 3 weeks). The first one stopped coughing soon after the babies were born. The vet said it was a cold. Maybe the babies were taking their systems down or taking up so much room that there was not room to cough up the phlegm??? My vet said not to worry unless there were signs of pneumonia (snotty nose, wheezing, lack of appetite, lethargy, fever etc.).


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

High worm load can cause cough. When was she last wormed? We just wormed all of our does with Positive Pellets just before kidding (reduce load in kidding pasture) - they thought they were getting a treat!
If no fever, and worming schedule is tight???
Do watch to see if it is related to cud-chewing though - like _havenberry_ said - our girls have been working harder to cough it up lately, too.
Hope all is well! Happy kidding!


----------



## Mortgage-Hill (Apr 23, 2006)

i would worm her, and then treat her with an antibotic, since when where get a cough we take something. but with giving anitbotics always follow up with probias at the same time. ivermic and panacure are both safe for pregnant does, but if she has ALOT of worms you have to be careful that she doesn't turn anemic after you worm her.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

About an hour after I posted this she birthed twins.An 8lb buckling and a 7 lb doe.No coughing today and breathing much easier.I hve another doing the same thing now I think they are having a hard time bringing up their cud.


----------

